# Catching a wild pigeon....



## stach_n_flash

Is it ok to catch a wild pigeon make sure it has no sickness or deases and make it part of your flock?

and or breed it with another pigeon becase you like its color then relase it?

or catch it and sell it to another owner with this in mind that it has no band?

im just wondering thank you if you can answer any questions and its not illegal to catch a wild pigeon in cali


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Michael, 

What you are asking about, catching a wild pigeon for the purpose of making it a captive bird to breed, sell or integrate into your own loft, this is just wrong.

A wild pigeon shouldn't be taken from the wild for that reason alone, it's just not the right thing to do and for several reasons. It could be sick and give something to your birds, it could have a mate with babies somewhere and then you'd be risking the lives of it's family (either eggs or babies), and it's morally wrong to take a healthy pigeon from the wild like that.

If you are looking for more pigeons, with different colours, there are plenty of breeders and fanciers around. Please don't attempt to capture a wild pigeon for this reason.


----------



## upcd

*PIgeons*

When removing a pigeon from the wild you would never know if you are breaking up a family. Leaving eggs or babies or a broken hearted mate. Eggs would most asurlly die. Babies might or might not make it. 
Adoption would be better.


----------



## Victor

The only reason a wild pigeon should be caught , if it is not able to fend for itself. If you are in the position to care for it or to seek medical attention for it, and the release it, should it only be caught. If you have to chase it as it flies off, then I would say it shouldn't be caught! As stated earlier, it may have a mate or family.


----------



## Skyeking

stach_n_flash said:


> Is it ok to catch a wild pigeon make sure it has no sickness or deases and make it part of your flock


NO! ... only for reasons already listed.


----------



## christina11

Victor said:


> The only reason a wild pigeon should be caught , if it is not able to fend for itself. If you are in the position to care for it or to seek medical attention for it, and the release it, should it only be caught. If you have to chase it as it flies off, then I would say it shouldn't be caught! As stated earlier, it may have a mate or family.


I completly agree with victor the only time to catch a pigeon if it realy needs your help for shur never take a pigeon from the wild on purpose.


----------



## Victor

Although....the temptation arises very now and then especially when I see a remarkably colored wild one out there, but I have to tell myself,"NO VICTOR YOU CAN'T DO IT!!!"


----------



## Steelers Army

*how bout a banded pigeon*

is it okay to catch it?, and find the original owner I seen one a white homer but it flew away got scared form another common rock pigeon so now I dont know where it is , but im sure he/she might still be around the area 

Oliver


----------



## John_D

Hi Oliver,

Nothing wrong with trying to catch a banded pigeon and contact its owner.

It's grabbing a feral "off the street" to keep which is a no-no 

John


----------



## christina11

Ya there was a good looken pigeon at the park last summer she had a crest on her tag with a band too but at the time i never thought to try to catch it and find its owner and a few weeks later from seeing i never seen her again.
But also at the time i thought maybe nature ppl owned her or somthen cause no how they band ducks thats what a thought about the pigeon lol but now i know the truth .


Altho i have seem some pigeons with badly hurt feet and limping do you think i should try to catch and help them or somthing?


----------



## brisbanepigeon

stach_n_flash said:


> Is it ok to catch a wild pigeon make sure it has no sickness or deases and make it part of your flock?
> 
> and or breed it with another pigeon becase you like its color then relase it?
> 
> or catch it and sell it to another owner with this in mind that it has no band?
> 
> im just wondering thank you if you can answer any questions and its not illegal to catch a wild pigeon in cali


Hi there Stach_n_Flash,

I saw your web photos -you are an animal lover I can tell  . I think that at your age (15, right) it is a really good thing that you are asking these questions. It is always better to be asking any question than to have none at all. 

The list is correct, it would not be ethical to catch a feral that was healthy even if you released it. When I was a kid we use to catch bugs and snakes and even once brought home a porcupine -I feel badly about this now as I know they were probably really scared. Imagine how you would feel if you were kidnapped to another planet???? Even if you made it back OK, you might always worried that something would show up later, you might even be treated differenetly by your family and friends. 

Congratulations on being a thinker and asking questions. It is an interesting divergence of realities that we can buy and sell some pigeons for breeding and not others, but I think that the list gave some good reasons why we should let free birds be free.

Best,


----------



## stach_n_flash

lol thank to anyone whoposted imsorry if it sounded like i wanted to catchthem but theiris a group of three peoplewho catch birds on the other side of town and ithought nothing of it till now and i was just wondering thank for psting again and i wouldnt want totake awild bird out of the streets because i already have 2 pigeons with 2 eggs  ( she laid her second egg today ) woohoo but thankyou all


----------



## stach_n_flash

and i found out by another thread that my male pigeon i think its a male is just over 1 month


----------



## JGregg

The group of "people across town" who are catching feral pigeons are most likely selling the birds to dog trainers or those who would use the birds as live target practice. Unfortunately most people don't give feral pigeons the respect they should deserve as being living creatures.


----------



## brisbanepigeon

stach_n_flash said:


> lol thank to anyone whoposted imsorry if it sounded like i wanted to catchthem but theiris a group of three peoplewho catch birds on the other side of town and ithought nothing of it till now and i was just wondering thank for psting again and i wouldnt want totake awild bird out of the streets because i already have 2 pigeons with 2 eggs  ( she laid her second egg today ) woohoo but thankyou all



YIKES! DO you know which agency in your area handles animal control -they are mostl likely also a law enforcement agency. I really receommend that you contact them.


----------



## stach_n_flash

... its not illegal to catch wild birds here. although i dont know if their releasing them again but as of right now i have no proof their harming the pigeons and i cant really do anything about it... i havnt seen them in a while maybe they stopped


----------



## JGregg

It is illegal to possess native birds in California (and the rest of the US for that matter) without a federal permit, ie the migratory bird act. Please see the link below for an overview.

http://alaska.fws.gov/ambcc/ambcc/treaty_act.htm

Feral pigeons are not native to North America, and are not protected by the migratory bird act.


----------



## stach_n_flash

thank you jgregg ... well im still loing for a buy for doves that live in vista


----------



## TitanicWreck

From the pigeon's perspective, plucking them from the wild is kidnapping- and thus highly traumatic....pigeons feel and think- and have lives of thier own, and other pigeons they care about- if you seize a pigeon and it never sees loved ones again- he/she will become very depressed, and could die from a broken heart...
I say enjoy feral pigeons from afar, or up close if they choose to come to you- but let them decide...


BUT if you find a feral pigeon that is injured or ill-with bumblefoot or some illness, capturing him/her to help him is good- but once they heal and feel better, i'd release them...


----------



## Guest

.........................


----------



## Jay3

FresnoFlyer, you are wrong in that they do meet the criteria of your numbers 4 and 5. Adult ferals do not have a pleasant disposition when caught and held captive by what they consider to be a predator. They do panic, and are usually miserable in captivity. Many will never tame up. They also had a life of their own, and probably mates and eggs or babies that will die if you take away the parent bird. Pretty selfish attitude I think. There is a big difference from buying a bird which was raised in captivity and knows nothing else, and catching a wild bird, that knows nothing else but freedom. They would be miserable, so not sure why that seems okay to you. Taking a wild birds freedom away for our own gain is just selfish.


----------



## Quazar

Fresno, I see where you are coming from, but I have to agree with Jaye, also, one of your comparison arguments does not add up. Taking a bird from one (home) loft to another is entirely different from taking a bird out of the wild. The loft birds new home enviroment would not be that different from its previous, whereas the ferals would. Also, I doubt if any good fancier/keeper would trade any bird while it had eggs or young in the nest. Removing a feral from its habitat, you have no way of knowing if it has young/eggs or not.


----------



## Guest

............................


----------



## Guest

...........................


----------



## Jay3

Well, first of all, again you are wrong. The babies of these birds would not be like our domesticated birds. Comfortable with people and handling. The babies would usually be just as wild as the adults, because that is the behavior they would be taught from birth. So unless you removed the babies at a week old or close to it, and hand raised it yourself, the parents would show the youngsters to beware of you, just by their reactions to you. 

And, before you try to compare racers and what they do, to capturing wild birds, that wasn't what the discussion was about.

And you also said that you were surprised people who keep pigeons would have my point of view. Well, many of the people who commented against catching feral birds, don't race pigeons, or breed them or show them. Many have pet pigeons, who were somehow injured and cannot live in the wild, or domesticated pet pigeons. Some are people who keep a loft of rescues, that live their life in a flock of birds, that for one reason or another needed a home. No, we are not selfish, just trying to do the best we can for the birds. No selfish motives there. Just that we care about animals, and made a place for the ones that needed it. 

No, I do not control my birds feed. They have food down all day long. Same with the water. No, I don't let them breed. That is not selfish. If I let them breed, I would have hundreds of birds with no room for them, and over crowding would not be fair to the birds that I have. THAT would be selfish. As far as flying them, no I don't. These are birds that would be picked off immediately by hawks. I have a wired pen where they go out to enjoy the warmth of the sun, and bathe, and are safe. And no, I don't keep them for selfish reasons. I don't even go out and buy birds of the breeds that I find beautiful, as that would take up space that may be needed for one more rescue. Catching a wild bird and making him live out his life, as though he weren't capable of living freely, would be wrong. Not to mention again, that you could be taking him away from dependent mate and babies.


----------



## Jay3

FresnoFlyer said:


> I guess my heart just doesn't bleed the same over the eggs/young left in the wild either. Most serious Homer and Roller breeders would rather cull below par birds than sell them. They are working toward bettering the strain. I don't cull birds, but I also don't loose sleep over the fact that my birds are decended from wild caught birds who may or may not have left behind eggs/young. I guess what I'm ultimately getting at is, in your opinion was it wrong for the originators of pigeon keeping to take wild birds because of possible dead eggs/young? Keep in mind it took centuries of capturing wilds to get what we have now, and people, believe it or not still do it for a variety of reasons. *Have you ever seen how pigeons act in parks and public places I don't think they are the trembling terrified of people birds that you would like them to be.* The fact is they have been living along side us for centuries and they acclimate to captivity just fine. Here is one example: http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/FruitSpecies/SpottedImperialPigeon2.htm
> And another reason for wild caughts: http://darwin.biology.utah.edu/PeopleHTML/Waite.html
> 
> And some reading on why I say our ferals are not any different, besides state of mind: Oh and a little qoute from the link:
> 
> " They have adapted so well that they almost seem tame. No other bird found in the wild regularly hangs around people like pigeons will, with seemingly little if any fear. Why are pigeons so comfortable around man? The answer is hard to pinpoint, though records show a long history of cohabitation between man and the bird. As early as biblical times, pigeons, or doves, were regarded as messengers. In one well-known biblical account, Noah sends a dove that returns to the ark with an olive leaf. The use of pigeons to carry messages is as old as Solomon and the ancient Greeks. The names of victorious Greek Olympians were announced to their various cities via pigeon carriers."
> http://sherpaguides.com/georgia/atlanta_urban_wildlife/creature_feature/index.html




Really? Take those birds that come readily for feed, because they are hungry, catch them and lock them up, and see how friendly they remain.

By your comments, I don't think you understand pigeons very well, or their make up, or what their reactions to things would be. To understand them, you would have to know them a lot better than you seem to.


----------



## Quazar

I do realise that every domesticated animals ancestors were at one time roaming or flying free somewhere on this planet, and Ive no doubt that if any new species are discovered in the future, man will continue in his dominance to tame, cultivate and breed them for his own purpose, whether for amusement or food or research. 
What I disagree with is to continue to try to domesticate wild animals while those domesticated animals and birds are still around, there is simply no need to.
As I said in my last post, I see where you were coming from, but we all have our views and opinions. I didnt say you were wrong, I just stated my views and a couple of points I disagreed with you on, so nothing really to argue about 
Oh, and I dont select any criteria for moral grounds to keep pigeons, as you pointed out, I am one of those that rescues and releases them when possible,
and if they cannot be released will try and find a suitable home for them 
I am however one of those people who do not like guns, and would willingly remove them from *everyone* which would avoid any further massacres by those that currently own them and run riot in public places.


----------



## Guest

............................


----------



## Jay3

See why people shouldn't have guns?


----------



## Quazar

FresnoFlyer said:


> Yeah and I'm one that would shoot you for trying to take what's mine.


How civilised


----------



## Guest

...................


----------



## Jay3

What's the matter Fresno, are you having a bad day? Seems like you just want to argue tonight. First pigeons, now guns. Maybe you should just go have a drink and relax. Maybe two.


----------



## Rooster241-

Okay, but what if said pigeons are in danger of being regulated (killed) because people feed these "wild" pigeons (Which in the long run can do more damage because they may have to culled, and may also set off the natural balance of a habitat because it creates more food for lets say a hawk, so they are able to breed more, but since not all hawks are always getting pigeons, maybe rabbits, that could lower their population etc etc it does happen). Isnt it better to catch pigeons that are not even native to this country before they cause any kind of damage? Sure its possible you could catch somone mate. But that is better that killing whole flocks because they are causing a problem. 

Dont get me wrong, im here cause I like pigeons. So I hope no one takes that in a sense where you think I am attacking you guys. I think the best thing to do for pigeons is to keep their numbers low. Its when they get high that people complain and they have to be culled. Out of sight, out of mind. Washington state had a problem like this with geese, all because well meaning people were feeding them.


----------



## Jaye

The silliness of suggesting that Feral pigeons need to be caught before they cause some sort of 'damage' to native species...or to whatever...is simply absurd and has had so many holes blown thru it over the years, I am surprised it keeps getting raised anymore at all.

Tell me the 'damage' which Ferals cause to 'native' species, please ????? Do they predate ? Do they destroy flora ??

......hello.....?

.....hello.......?

I really do have to note that this thread was from 4+ years ago and was resuscitated by a single crank who, after being offended that people were disagreeing with him....left the forum in the same day.....

.....there's likely a reason this thread was long-buried on page 17..........


----------



## Jay3

One has nothing to do with the other. The discussion was on whether it was okay, and fair to a wild bird to catch it and take it from the wild life he knows and deserves to be able to live. Not on feeding the ferals, or bringing up their numbers. Sounds like another justification for someone to catch what should be a wild animal. 

Good point Jaye, about this thread being 4 years old. I think that other person just felt disagreeable, and wanted to argue about something.


----------



## Rooster241-

Jaye. I mentioned a problem in what I wrote above. Overpopulation of pigeons creates more predators, correct? I mean if there is more food, there will be more predators, that is a fact. If you have more predators reproducing, they are also going to feed on other animals, such as hawks feeding more heavely on rabbits. So once the rabbit pop starts to go down, thats less food for coyotes. 

Bird droppings (I believe pigeons are birds, I have trouble with taxonomy) are highly acidic, and damage paint, metal, stone etc. 
Now, since people in cities feed pigeons, they have a very steady supply of food. This allows them to reproduce. You see, animals that do not have proper resources do not reproduce as steadily. Still with me Jaye? Feeding = Overpopulation, with over population comes too much crap, which can and has caused people to get sick. These are all facts. If you want to help pigeons, stop feeding them. Feeding wild animals is not a good idea.

I dont know why you're being agressive with me. Im on the same side, the pigeons. Now, if you could please show me these "holes" I'd love to see them. And if you're going to be sarcastic, you can send me a private message.


----------



## Jay3

Rooster241- said:


> Jaye. I mentioned a problem in what I wrote above. Overpopulation of pigeons creates more predators, correct? I mean if there is more food, there will be more predators, that is a fact. If you have more predators reproducing, they are also going to feed on other animals, such as hawks feeding more heavely on rabbits. So once the rabbit pop starts to go down, thats less food for coyotes.
> 
> Bird droppings (I believe pigeons are birds, I have trouble with taxonomy) are highly acidic, and damage paint, metal, stone etc.
> Now, since people in cities feed pigeons, they have a very steady supply of food. This allows them to reproduce. You see, animals that do not have proper resources do not reproduce as steadily. Still with me Jaye? Feeding = Overpopulation, with over population comes too much crap, which can and has caused people to get sick. These are all facts. If you want to help pigeons, stop feeding them. Feeding wild animals is not a good idea.
> 
> I dont know why you're being agressive with me. Im on the same side, the pigeons. Now, if you could please show me these "holes" I'd love to see them. And if you're going to be sarcastic, you can send me a private message.




Your comments have nothing to do with this thread. Why mention it here. Why not start your own thread, if you wish to change the topic?


----------



## MaryOfExeter

When will this thread be closed?


----------



## Rooster241-

lol Actually my original post WAS on topic. But instead of getting an answer, I got somone being rude [and avoiding the question], another person avoiding the question and trying to justify what other person said, and another person wanting thread to be closed (avoiding my question). 

I brought up a valid question that has to do with what this thread was about. Catching wild pigeons. I have a right to my question here. I broke no thread rules (that I am aware of)


----------



## Jaye

Jay3 said:


> *One has nothing to do with the other. The discussion was on whether it was okay, and fair to a wild bird to catch it and take it from the wild life he knows and deserves to be able to live. *


Exactly...that is the problem with this thread, it leaves so much room for digression to what was really a very straightforward issue, which is why it was sort of a mess to begin with. And clearly, still is....

Rooster...really...I am hardly considered one of the more aggressive communicators on this Forum. As a matter of fact, even having to reply to this thread one more time is bumming me out.

But your logic is quite specious to say the least. 

I mean, you PM me to say that because of pigeons...more rabbits die. Because of pigeons, more metal is tarnished. I will give it that I do believe you are a pigeon friend, too...of this I have no doubt. But, besides as being pointed out above - your reply is a digression to the subject of the thread - some of your interpretations I do find a bit creative, really...that's all.


----------



## Jaye

MaryOfExeter said:


> When will this thread be closed?


Amen........although it shouldn't come to having to be closed. Threads like these just fade away (which it did, 4 years ago !!!!).


----------



## Rooster241-

lol Then your comment to mine is just as much of a digression. You responded. You're equally guilty.... By the way, I didnt bring this back to life.


----------



## Jay3

Rooster, I don't really know what your question actually is. It sounded as though you were trying to come up with justification to catch wild birds. Why I don't know. There are many around that need adoption. Wild birds should just be left that way.


----------



## Rooster241-

Actually, it was more of a hypothetical question. You know, I cant seem to find pigeons that need adoption. I was recently at the humane society, none there. Dont find em much in pet shops. Craigslist has a few breeders. Hmm.


----------



## Quazar

Cant have looked very far,

HERE

or surprise surprise


----------



## Jay3

Birds can also be bough fairly inexpensively. If you can't afford that, than you can't afford to take care of their other needs.


----------



## Rooster241-

LOL What? You're making it sound like I AM catching birds, because I cant afford to buy. Well sir, I assure you I bought my four birds, and I can afford to care for them. 

And Quazar, the nearest Humane Society to me is 45 minutes away.


----------



## Jay3

Sorry if it sounded that way, but all we are saying is that there are many other ways to obtain birds who already need homes. Why catch wild birds when there are so many captive birds in need of homes? Birds can be shipped also.

Also, 45 minutes is not all that far to obtain birds if they have them. Worth the trip I would think.


----------



## Rooster241-

lol I think you took me wrong from previous posts. I wouldnt want a wild pigeon. I'd rather just buy one. 

If I were to catch a wild animal I'd have to go for a raccoon or something else illegal that would tear up my house, eat my birds, chew up my shoes, scratch my walls, open all my doors. But gosh they're cute.


----------

